# Rogue River fires



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

It's not looking good for the Rogue right now. They have evacuated the ranch and shut down the Bear Camp shuttle route. The Big Windy complex is burning over two thousand acres and is zero percent contained. You can find updated info at WWW.swofire.com


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

I just talked to the forest service. They have closed the Rogue below Grave Creek and they have no estimate as to when they will open it. The fire was about 5% contained. The Rand office is still open, but they are not issuing permits for hiking or boating.


----------



## Oregon595 (May 25, 2011)

Meaning that if you are a current permit holder for the W&S Rogue for the next days to come, you can not go down? Is this true for everyone? / commerial trips etc?


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

I do believe they have closed the river to everyone, current permit holders and commercial trips. They are even evacuating everybody around lower Wolf Creek.


----------



## VandyIn541 (Jun 16, 2013)

7 or 8 years ago there was a fire above the Rogue River Ranch while we were on the river. The Forest Service floated down and told everyone on the river they had to get below Blossom Bar within 24 hours of notification. We ended up receiving another permit for the same date the following year, without going through the lottery, due to being rushed down the river and having our trip impacted negatively by the fire and Forest Service pushing everyone downriver. I'm not saying they'll be handing out permits next year to those who had theirs cancelled this year, but there may be hope.

Link to latest river update:

InciWeb the Incident Information System: Big Windy Complex News Release


----------



## Duce (Sep 5, 2011)

My understanding is the lower rogue is shut down as of today (per local news). That's a loser for the local economy and the out of the area guide services. Most that have been down there know where big windy creek enters the river. I don't suspect this fire or the continued fire threat is going to get any better any time soon. Been a awhile since the lower river was running below 2 at this time of the year. Glad I don't have an August permit.....


----------

